# Why do you show?



## HollyBearFarm (Aug 15, 2008)

So, I just got back from watching my first goat show. I thoroughly enjoyed myself and I learned a LOT...but I have to say that I don't really get it. Why do you guys show? I am genuinely curious...like I said, I had a great time and it was wonderful to cheer for our friends and breeders again. I even bought an eight year old doe from our LaMancha breeder. She was for sale when we bought our other LM's and I just kind of clicked with this doe. She won second place in the aged doe class! Also, a doe that I ALMOST bought from our Ober breeder won Best of Breed, so that was great too. 

Anyway, as fun as this show was, it really seems like a lot of work for the people showing! Transporting your animals, sleeping at the fair, showing in almost every class...it just seems like a lot of effort for a little recognition. We were the only ones in the stands at one point. Plus the dairy goat barn was right next to the pigs and llamas, so it was noisy and smelly, and it was all our friends could do to keep their animals from getting really stressed. I saw a lot of poopy bums.

Does showing make a big difference in the income you get from kids? Or is there prize money or something that you win, if you win? I guess as someone building a herd I tend to take a breeder more seriously if they win at shows, but only because I know that if they are showing their animals have to be disease free and from good genetics. If I knew more about what to look for, I think I'd be fine buying from someone who didn't show.

Did I just answer my own question? Someone enlighten me, please. Why do YOU show?

Stacie


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, it's a lot of work, getting everything ready and all that! But I started showing because I wanted to learn more about my goats. And even with all the stress of getting ready and actually showing, it is a fun experience to meet other breeders, their animals, and yea to show off yours. I think the competition also allows, to some degree, to see where you need to improve in your herd..

"but only because I know that if they are showing their animals have to be disease free and from good genetics."
Uhhh no. don't buy into that one!! I've seen quite a few "unhealthy" goats at shows and nowhere does it say that they have to be CAE free. And the quickover that the 'vet on staff' does is mostly laughable. And hey, I think I have some good genetics here, though you wouldn't think so in the show ring! :rofl

Mostly I do it because I think the stress of it all is good for your immune system :rofl :crazy :rofl


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Because Sara makes me. :yes

Trisha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The reality is that a doe with CH in front of her name garners at least $800 more in the sale of her kid than one that does not.

Now you can appraise. Does with good genetics and good appraisal scores can in some herds garner more for their kids than some folks champions.

On another forum a doe kid is for sale for $300, she is out of a CH 91EEEE, here that kid would be for sale starting at least $800 if not higher. Current tests etc etc etc....

So alot of your breeding stock sales is pinned to show wins and appriasal scores or both...and some marketing and after care and reputation.

I don't enjoy showing anymore, I haven't shlept to more than 1 or 2 shows, 3 tops a year in the last 8 years. I have all the good intentions, just don't do it. Vicki


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

CH 91EEEE

i am sorry to be so lame headed, but what exactly is all that meaning???


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

A permanent champion who linear appraises EX91 EEEE.

Sara


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder what carries more weight? The CH or the 91EEEE? Depends on the buyer?


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with you Vicki. I hate showing and only go to see friends there and eat pizza. Ya know what though, I really like to see a GCH in front, not just a CH so I continue to pay a ridiculous amount for milk test. All in all though, milk test is proving to be a lot cheaper than driving 12 hours to shows pulling a trailer with the crazy costs of gasoline.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I show because I love it. I don't particularly like getting ready for a show but I do it with a smile. I love the sportsmanship that most have, I love visiting with old and new friends, I love being in the showring hoping and wandering if mine will be the top that day. I get ready for shows year round, our show season begins in April and ends in November and I am a raving lunatic by the following April, I would be lost without shows. I also love to watch my does being shown in the ring, every now and then I step back and let someone else show them so I can watch and compare. 

Yes being a CH can and will bring in the money but like this year I have a yearling that finished her CH and placed well at Nationals but I can't see asking more than $650 for her kids until she is appraised and her milk test is complete then I will put it all together and the price will go up. But I don't just base prices on CH or appraisals but both. Sometimes getting CH is nothing more than you were the best that day, and sometimes that doesn't mean much. So i put both together I also use milk test, the better the doe the higher the price of her kids.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We enjoy the competition part of it the most and it helps to prove where we are going with our genetics. We breed to improve milk and correct type, so both DHI and shows, allow us to "show off" our results. But we are very competitive by nature so it gives us an added thrill to do well. It has given our daughters valuable lessons on hard work, time management, presentation, and the value of friendships. 
I will have to say the value of GCH, CH, *M, and E appraisals and offspring prices vary by breed. If we were to add $800 to our base price for a GCH animal we would be priced way off the market for Toggs. And others are right that the CH or GCH doesn't always mean anything. I always get real enjoyment by beating CH animals that are finished at non-competitive shows.
Tim


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I show because I enjoy it. I love to see the does after they are bathed, clipped and groomed for show. It is a great place to meet old friends and make new ones. I get the chance to bring my herd and show them off. I also get to see what bloodlines are working with others. My children are grown but my grandchildren still love to show off their animals. (They live nearby and do the chores every evening - so the goats are very much "their" animals too.) The value of the stock increases with every win but also when others see you win they want a kid out of the winning doe. Judges see your animals too and you build a reputation as a breeder of excellent animals. Show wins, high appraisal scores and milk records all go together to add value to your herd.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat :biggrin


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

My son got us started- he saved his money, bought that 1st goat & wanted to show . I used to do dog agility- so showing animals was something I had done before ( I much prefer the laidback atmosphere of goat shows ! Once we had a few wins, that was it & I was hooked ....add in the fun of visiting with friends, seeing beautiful goats & learning new stuff. The getting ready is a lot of work- all that clipping, loading stuff, driving, paying lots of money to stay in hotels.......but it's just fun


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I love the going to shows but don't much care for showing the goats. Now if I could get someone else to do the ring I would be in hog heaven.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Andrew likes to walk into the ring with a well groomed animal ....getting him to clip or trim hooves is another question. You do the grooming & he'll almost always show


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Because Autumn makes me. 
No really it's because I just absolutely enjoy being a nervous wreck, sick to my stomach, and sweating like a stuck hog the whole time I'm in the show ring. 
Terry


----------



## Haglerfarm (Aug 11, 2008)

I love seeing good animals. A clipped goat to me is beautiful. Even clipping a mediocre goat makes a great improvement.
It is tiring getting the animals ready, especially when you do it all yourself. But, a great satisfaction when it is done.
I am competitive by nature, so I enjoy showing. I enjoy having nice animals. I like to talk to people about the animals.
I enjoy all my friends that I show with and meeting new ones.
Yes, showing my animals have helped my sales. It is a form of advertising. That is the way I look at it.
Les


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> I wonder what carries more weight? The CH or the 91EEEE? Depends on the buyer?


LA scores carry more weight with me, if I don't know the herd. With herds that I KNOW are showing at "big" shows, against other good breeders, and there's more than 10 of the breed...I tend to take the wins more seriously.

We're talking ADGA shows here...not county fairs and such.
There are a LOT of CH's out there that: 1. There were 10 of her breed, all owned by the same family(different name on the papers~so that makes two exhibitors), and they called ahead to make sure certain herds were not showing??? :really 2. There's even some that will sanction a show on their own and no one knows about it to put legs on their does. Private invitations only! :rofl These are called "GCH Shows" for obvious reasons.

So, when someone says I have such & such out of a CH...I tend to ignore that statement. Give me LA scores, milk records, and WHERE that doe got her legs.

Why I show????....I ask myself that everytime I start clipping goats,loading trailer and usually until I get to the blasted show! But, I do enjoy meeting new people, seeing new goats, and to see where my breedings place against others. Besides, you learn something new at every show! And I do have a competetive streak. 

The premiums also help greatly in wintering these expensive girls!! When you can pay $7 to enter and bring home $30 (minus the diesel)...not to mention the bonuses...then it's money well spent.
Kaye


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

For the fun of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Qvrfullmidwife said:


> For the fun of it.


Oh, showing goats is supposed to be fun? :really

I show because I am competitive and love to win... and so do my goats. 

Sara


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

That is what I meant...showing and winning is fun. Not the actual walking around the ring (which my olders do, anyway) heck I can walk around in a circle in my front yard easier than getting to a show! LOL


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Showing is alot of work and on top of that, I tend to be a bit "dyslexic" in the show ring when it comes to setting a goat up (but I'm getting better). Besides hoping to get a champion doe, showing gives me the chance to get feedback on my animals, both from the judges and other breeders. This helps me in deciding who to keep and who to sell. I also enjoy spending time with other goat people. Kathie


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes goat shows are suppose to be fun.

Leave the house at 2 am with 10 goats and 2 human kids.

Get to the fair unload , let kids sleep

Go 40 hours no sleep

sleep on hay bales in the barn because Hubby insisted on putting in 15 bales which left no room for cots

Get woken up every morning at 2 by the Nubian's.

Get some milk awards after milking 7 by hand for 6 days 

Show get some more ribbons

did I mention the 20 min walk each way to get to my trailer ?

finally get home

takes a week or more to recover

in the recovery time start looking to see what show is next :biggrin

Pretty simple ...doesn't every one think this way ?


Patty

And it does keep you from being barn blind


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

:yeahthat :rofl

I must say though, as stressful as goat showing is...I will gladly show goats any day and anywhere before I show horses or dogs again. Goat people are usually NICE. Yes they are competitive but most are more than happy to help you out. That makes a huge difference....half the fun is socializing and when you take that out...it's just a bunch of hard work that may or may not pay off in wins.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

In trying to decide whether or not I'll want to show in the future (with 3 children aged 2, 4, and 5, and wanting more, it would have to be future) I can't get past my germophobia! Besides reserving more pens than you need at every show and dipping the hooves in a bleach solution before coming home, are there any other precautions to be taken there? What sorts of things can be caught at a show, and how do you prevent this?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I will agree goat people are 110% nicer than horse or dog show people.

were else could you grab someone from the sidelines to show your animal and have them do there best ?



Patty


----------



## HollyBearFarm (Aug 15, 2008)

mill-valley said:


> I must say though, as stressful as goat showing is...I will gladly show goats any day and anywhere before I show horses or dogs again. Goat people are usually NICE.


I definitely noticed that when I was at the show. People may have been disappointed if they didn't win, but they were genuinely HAPPY for others when they did. It made my heart glad to see that. My mom raised Persian cats when I was little, and cat people are AWFUL. Snarky, rude, and competitive to the point where they wouldn't even help newbies. I have never met a goat person that isn't willing to talk your ear off and give you TONS of help and tips. I love that.

I just want to add that even if I don't personally show, I have the bug now and I don't think I'll miss watching a goat show for the next several decades. So if you are in Oregon, I am petite and have blond hair and green eyes. Oh, and I almost always have a child in a sling.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The same ugly kind of people show goats, show horses and show dogs, they also show gold fish There are some folks who simply don't do well in a competetive type arena, and take it out on their animals and others when stressed.

It's fun when you start out, win a few times and they aren't so nice  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> The same ugly kind of people show goats, show horses and show dogs, they also show gold fish There are some folks who simply don't do well in a competetive type arena, and take it out on their animals and others when stressed.
> 
> It's fun when you start out, win a few times and they aren't so nice  Vicki


 :yeahthat

They are always nice and helpful to new people... until you beat them. 

When your herd consistantly shows well and wins, they don't even want you at the show let alone offer to help. 

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

OK I did notice when we got the milk awards they did not talk as much . But over all it did not last to long . Still much nicer than dog shows !


Patty


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Goat people can be every bit as nasty as dog or horse people! I have heard horror stories, far beyond does just being milked out! 

I like to show because I am a primidonna who likes to be the center of attention! Seriously tho, I like to make a mediocre animal appear fabulous and a fabulous animal look even better! I just LOVE being in the ring.

Ken in Idaho


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Lindsey say's " number one because I can, number two because their beautiful animals that need to be shown, and number three I want to show so I can learn more, I want to know how my animals are suppose to look like from a judges perspective."

Gotta love answer number one :biggrin Tammy


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> They are always nice and helpful to new people... until you beat them.
> 
> When your herd consistantly shows well and wins, they don't even want you at the show let alone offer to help.
> 
> Sara


ROTFL!!! YEP! You've got that right!

Tracy


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"I have heard horror stories, far beyond does just being milked out! "

Experienced this firsthand, here.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl Way to go you "old hands at showing"...scare off all the new people!!

Generally of all the species...goat people are nicer. And most of the smaller shows are actually enjoyable. Least I try to be. If someone wants to be hateful ... so be it. I can always find nice/friendly people to talk to, help out, and even beg/plead/ on one knee to help me show! :crazy Any *fool* (ME!...what was I thinking???? :?) that takes 21 goats to a show needs all the help they can muster!
Kaye


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We are also pretty competitive (understatement!) but also very helpful and nice to other competitors. There are snarky people and strange people, but by and large, nice people who enjoy a good conversation and a laugh. We try to avoid the other type - they can suck the fun out of anything!

I think it is a lot easier for folks with different breeds to be enthusiastic about each others' goats than same breeds. After all, they are the direct competition!

And we too, enjoy showing off our animals, winning, and getting to see other folks animals. It also makes us seem pretty normal and "sane" in comparison to some of the other goat addicts there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

The little showing I have done(Three local itty bitty shows) when I get in the ring with one of my animals and the judge is walking around. I get an adrenaline rush. Just like hunting or fishing it is a sport. I am going to try very,very hard to go to a couple of bigger shows next spring. Most of the time I just go to them as part of Kaye's entourage. :lol


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't need to show, my last 5 bucks came from LeeAnne's.....let THEM do the work and ME get the genetics


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol


----------

